# transfert de chanson d'ipod vers itunes senuti



## sereni (24 Octobre 2010)

bonjour a tous,

j'ai télécharger le logiciel senuti pour transférer mes chansons de mon ipod a itunes le problème c'est que senuti dit qu'il faut d'abord connecter mon ipod au pc or quand je el met mon ipod se deconnecte directement 
alors je voulais savoir si vous aviez une astuce pour palier ce problème ou bien si vous avez un autre site ou une autre facon de transferer des chanson d'u ipod a itunes sachan que je suis sur un mac et que mon ancien pc ou il y avait mes chansons est mort

merci d'avance


----------



## subsole (24 Octobre 2010)

sereni a dit:


> bonjour a tous,
> 
> j'ai télécharger le logiciel senuti pour transférer mes chansons de mon ipod a itunes le problème c'est que senuti dit qu'il faut d'abord connecter mon ipod au pc or quand je el met mon ipod se deconnecte directement
> alors je voulais savoir si vous aviez une astuce pour palier ce problème ou bien si vous avez un autre site ou une autre facon de transferer des chanson d'u ipod a itunes sachan que je suis sur un mac et que mon ancien pc ou il y avait mes chansons est mort
> ...


sur le Mac:
iTunes=> Préférences => Appareils, coche la case _"Empêcher la synchro automatiques des iPod, iPhone & iPad"_


----------

